# reliable seeds



## allovher (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey guys im pretty new at all this so i thought i would ask, whats a good place to order seeds that is fast discreet and reliable? Thanks alot yall


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Allovher


It depends what part of the world you live in, im in the UK and know our seed suppliers, do not give specifics, just a rough global area, someone will help you find your need.

Hippy


----------



## allovher (Aug 29, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hi Allovher
> 
> 
> It depends what part of the world you live in, im in the UK and know our seed suppliers, do not give specifics, just a rough global area, someone will help you find your need.
> ...



im in the western US. I need a place that takes money order through the mail and actually ships you the seeds and not just take the money : )


----------



## Bubby (Aug 29, 2007)

Take a look at this: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/MarijuanaSeedbankRating.php
and this: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1594

Personally, I've only tried Peak Seeds. Many others will also vouch they are reliable.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 29, 2007)

Allovher


I told you that someone would pop along and help you, this forum is to help ANYONE who needs it on ANY subject.

Good post Bubby

Hippy


----------



## allovher (Aug 29, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Allovher
> 
> 
> I told you that someone would pop along and help you, this forum is to help ANYONE who needs it on ANY subject.
> ...



thanx guys, I checked the site you suggested and they're ranked pretty good. Im just paranoid to have seeds sent to my place


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 29, 2007)

allovher said:
			
		

> thanx guys, I checked the site you suggested and they're ranked pretty good. Im just paranoid to have seeds sent to my place


 
Do not send the seeds to your grow house. Thats a big no-no.


----------



## Bubby (Aug 29, 2007)

> Do not send the seeds to your grow house. Thats a big no-no.


Where would you send them instead? :confused2:
Many of us can't send it to a friends house, as it's just as bait.


----------



## berserker (Aug 30, 2007)

allovher said:
			
		

> thanx guys, I checked the site you suggested and they're ranked pretty good. Im just paranoid to have seeds sent to my place


Yeah DONT SEND them, to the house you are gonna grow in.A friends or familys house would be best>BUT if you cant do that,go get yourself a PO box,they coast like $5 a month,not to bad to keep you safe.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## Major Tom (Aug 31, 2007)

Excuse my ignorance but how does a post office box keep you safe?  Do you register it under false pretenses?

Also, how does sending contraband to a friend or family member keep you safe?  Do you incriminate them rather than yourself?

Not trying to stir anything up, I just don't understand???


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2007)

Major Tom said:
			
		

> Excuse my ignorance but how does a post office box keep you safe? Do you register it under false pretenses?
> 
> Also, how does sending contraband to a friend or family member keep you safe? Do you incriminate them rather than yourself?
> 
> Not trying to stir anything up, I just don't understand???


 
I like your question and can't wait to see the replies.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Aug 31, 2007)

yeah ive done cash orders to both weedfarmer an also dr chronic an both times my seeds have turned up within around 20days of me sending off the money.I just put a false name on it is all


----------



## Herblover (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm a first timer at purchasing seeds from a seed bank.  I sent cash to the Alien growhouse in Holland and am on day 17.  I'm having it sent to my home and don't feel paranoid about it.  I think the postal system is far too overwhelmed with mail to catch my small purchase of 10 seeds.  I guess I feel more worried about getting ripped off than getting busted.


----------



## Passenger (Aug 31, 2007)

I paid through bank transfer with planetskunk and it took 6 days for them to arrive. Plus every seed was a nice dark brow colour and hard and healthy. I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 31, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I like your question and can't wait to see the replies.


 
I'm with you on this, Mom.  Very curious to hear the answers, since I thought it was important not to let anyone know what you're doing... but if we send to someone else's address, then they will have to know, right?


----------



## triprey (Aug 31, 2007)

Ummm... Interesting thread.  Can't wait to see how it proceeds.  Remember that allovher is in the Western US.  Now we are talking about bringing them into the US of A.:hairpull:   Not like having them shipped in the UK or Europe; we do not have any seed shops inside our borders that I am aware of. Also, PO boxes require you to give them a physical address when you sign up.  How does that help? 

I have been using bag seed just because of this problem, but I would like to order some seeds at some point myself.:hubba: 

Keep this thread going, but remember we are talking US problem of customs, not down the street stuff.


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 31, 2007)

triprey said:
			
		

> Ummm... Interesting thread. Can't wait to see how it proceeds.
> 
> I have been using bag seed just because of this problem, but I would like to order some seeds at some point myself.:hubba:
> 
> Keep this thread going, but remember we are talking US problem of customs, not down the street stuff.


 
AMEN Brutha!


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 31, 2007)

I ordered from Dr Chronic..

im in the USA.  Had no issues what so ever.
I used my credit card and home address..  

The package comes in as a letter, and return infomation on the 
envelope reads as .......

Unless your a serious commercial grower with hundreds/thousands of plants,
I wouldn't be to concerned.


----------



## berserker (Aug 31, 2007)

Major Tom said:
			
		

> Excuse my ignorance but how does a post office box keep you safe? Do you register it under false pretenses?
> 
> Also, how does sending contraband to a friend or family member keep you safe? Do you incriminate them rather than yourself?
> 
> Not trying to stir anything up, I just don't understand???


Well for the PO box,you do register it under your name but a false address.The friends and familys houses are fine cause the most that they will get is a contraband letter stating that some contraband was takin from the letter and thats it,nobody in trouble(Use your name ,not theres).I understand your questions and concerns.But why would you have ANYTHING pertaining to growing sent to the house you would be growing in?THAT there is VERY DANGEROUS!!!Hope this helps.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Aug 31, 2007)

Mr. PUff dont ever talk about the discreet pacaging!!!!!!!!!!! This cant be stressed enough!!


----------



## Major Tom (Aug 31, 2007)

berserker71 said:
			
		

> Well for the PO box,you do register it under your name but a false address.The friends and familys houses are fine cause the most that they will get is a contraband letter stating that some contraband was takin from the letter and thats it,nobody in trouble(Use your name ,not theres).I understand your questions and concerns.But why would you have ANYTHING pertaining to growing sent to the house you would be growing in?THAT there is VERY DANGEROUS!!!Hope this helps.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


If my name is on the envelope or the PO box it is pretty easy for the post office to look up my registered address.  So again, my grow address is easily linked to the contraband.  The seizure of the contraband may not be a big deal and not enough to put you in jail but it does tip of the man to watch you IMHO.


----------



## md.apothecary (Oct 13, 2007)

you could go to one of those mom & pop postal places, not a official USPS store, and get one of their mailboxes. They're more expensive, but to be honest, around here they're all run by foreigners and terrorists, so I am sure they smuggle other things in besides MJ seeds. lol

btw, I am not kidding about terrorists...


----------

